# Free £50 promotion at Betfair



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Betfair are currently running a promotion (up until the end of Feb), where if you open an account, deposit £50 and make a £50 bet, they will credit you £50 within 48hrs of making the bet.
The easiest way to minimise any liabilty is to back something for £50 and then lay (bet against) the same thing for £50.
Once you are a member you can also refer people to sign up and earn £50 for each. There are some restrictions, ie not signing anyone up in your immediate family and the same address etc etc.

The link for opening an account is - 
http://referandearn.betfair.com/sports/been_referred.html

The referral code you need to enter is: *7GVUVMDGG*


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

I was going to start a post on this and found this!

If you refer a person and do the above you get £50 and your friend who signs up and deposits and bets £50 gets £50 too

More details on how to make money on this - copied from email I received

As a member, if I invite you to join Betfair, both of us will receive £50 in our accounts that we can take out when ever we want! However, this only works if you debit your account with £50 of funds and then bet this £50. I know what you're thinking….if I lose the money on the bet, all ill be doing is getting my money back? But this is where it gets clever…see below in red box -










This is for the Liverpool - Unirea game tonight (but in theory, you can do it for any game). What I have done, is spread the £50 bet over a win for Liverpool, a win for Unirea and a draw. Obviously in football these are the only possible outcomes of a game.

With the £50 spread over the odds, you are guaranteed a win of around £49 on any outcome. So, with you getting the £50 from Betfair, along with these winnings, you are making a sweet £49!

You can obviously only do this once, but the beauty of it is that once you're a member, you can invite your mates to do this and then get £50 for each one that signs up and does exactly what you did!

If you are interested, let me know and I'll send you an invite from Betfair. This is only valid until the end of February…


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Matched betting.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

No mention of £50 on the site, just £25


----------

